# about excalibur ex-30



## gray6611 (31 Jan 2012)

on the forum he was ask £350 for the excalibur ex_30. when i try to buy it he put the price up


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

It may help if you got your facts correct 

You are accusing fretnot of upping his selling price ??????????? 

see the link to this thread 

for-sale-excalibur-ex-30-scroll-fret-saw-t56358.html

As fretnot has not reply'd to 2 posts on his thread , I ( blister ) sent you a PM thinking I was doing you a favor as I have a NEW still in the BOX EX30 that I could sell on as I have not used it yet and have 2 other saws 

Can you spot the difference 

1 fretnot
2 Blister 

So it looks like you have some apologies to make :?


----------



## gray6611 (31 Jan 2012)

why put 350 then


----------



## Blister (31 Jan 2012)

> why put 350 then



Ask fretnot why he put £350 

ONCE AGAIN , I am not fretnot I am BLISTER two different people 

My EX30 is not his EX30 

Two different people 2 different saws 

Now do you get it :?:


----------



## stevebuk (31 Jan 2012)

still cant see where the price hike is, if you asked £350 and fretnot asked £350 :? :?


----------



## gray6611 (31 Jan 2012)

gray6611":2cijtq83 said:


> on the forum he was ask £350 for the excalibur ex_30. when i try to buy it he put the price up





Blister":2cijtq83 said:


> It may help if you got your facts correct
> 
> You are accusing fretnot of upping his selling price ???????????
> 
> ...


BLISTER have you got EXCALIBUR EX -30 for sale if so please let me know cheers


----------



## Blister (1 Feb 2012)

Ok one last try

Yes I have a new unused one for sale

I sent you a email saying it costs new £590 and I would sell it to you for £475

You the accused me of upping my price from £350

I never said my saw was £350

Do you understand now ???????????


----------



## gray6611 (4 Feb 2012)

im sorry can i buy it off for 475 please could tell how p+p will be thank you


----------



## Blister (4 Feb 2012)

gray6611":3pzks4hk said:


> im sorry can i buy it off for 475 please could tell how p+p will be thank you



I will get a price for carriage so will need the following details 

I will need your post code name and address and phone number 

Please send these details by PM or email to me


----------



## Blister (4 Feb 2012)

Photos as requested


----------



## wood master (14 Feb 2012)

is the saw still for sale ?


----------



## Blister (14 Feb 2012)

My one is sold


----------

